# Kayfun4 and kanger sub tank



## Paulie (4/1/15)

Hey all I want the kayfun4 and kanger sub tank urgently who has got?


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Vape Club has the KF4 (clone) and Vape King has the SubTank 

I know this because I've been look at both as well


----------



## Paulie (4/1/15)

Cool tnks for the tips man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Moved to "who has stock" so retailers can respond directly here if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (4/1/15)

Th


Silver said:


> Moved to "who has stock" so retailers can respond directly here if they choose to


anks bud  I have my answer so u can close tnks


----------



## JakesSA (4/1/15)

Subtanks coming in tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

